# Me-323 shot down



## Elmas (Dec 6, 2017)

One of the three Me-323 Gigant shot down May 29th 1943 near the village of Lunamatrona, Sardinia. “Commander” of the plane was Eng. Elez Fedrick, who was the only survivor and returned to the crash site after the war.

According to local newspapers some pieces of the wreck are still in possession of the villagers.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## anhaltiner (May 18, 2018)

A very interested photo for me.
I have a photo album of a crew member of another Me 323 that was shot down an he was killed.
Best regards, M.


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2018)

Interesting.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 18, 2018)

Looks like that guy hit the only tree for miles around...isn't that always the case?


----------



## anhaltiner (May 21, 2018)

In the book "...schleppte und flog Giganten" of Ernst Peter the shoot down of the 3 Me 323 Gigant is described in Detail.
M.


----------

